# Raspberry PI4 mit CoDeSys über IP-Interface in KNX einbinden



## standartmann (17 Juli 2021)

Guten Tag Zusammen,

Ich bin zwar noch Neuling habe mich aber schon etwas mit dem RaspberryPi in Verbindung mit Codesys und Beckhoff EtherCat BK1100 auseinander gesetzt.

Ich wollte mir auf meinem Schreibtisch ein kleines Demo Board zusammenbauen und bräuchte dafür etwas Hilfe, beim verstehen und einstellen der Konfiguration, leider finde ich im Internet trotz längerer Suche keine hilfreichen Quellen.

Zu meinem Setup:
Raspberry Pi4 mit Raspian über einen USB3.0 Adapter habe ich dort eine Beckhoff BK1100 mit ein paar Ein- und Ausgängen angeschlossen.
Über den RJ45 von RaspberryPi bin ich über einen Switch mit meinem PC verbunden auf dem ETS und CoDeSys installiert ist und mit einem Hager IP Interface TYF120.
Im KNX Netzwerk befindet sich nicht viel ein MDT Glastaster BE_GT2TW.01, eine Spannungsversorgung, Binäreingänge Hager TXA304 und das Hager IP Interface TYF120. 

Jetzt wurde ich gerne über das IP Interface Telegramme aus dem KNX Bus mit dem Raspberry Pi austauschen und auf der CoDeSys Visu auf dem Raspberry Pi z.b. die Temperaturwerte von Glastaster anzeigen lassen.

Andersherum würde ich aber auch gerne Taster in der CoDeSys Visu erstellen wollen um Aktoren im KNX zu steuern (die aktuell noch nicht da sind)

Über den CoDeSys Store habe ich mir auch bereits das KNX Stack für CoDeSys heruntergeladen, das CoDeSys Projekt arbeitet auch auf dem Raspberry PI, der KNX Bus selber läuft auch schon für sich. Nur leider habe ich Schwierigkeiten bei der Konfiguration von CoDeSys und KNX damit ich da einen sauberen Telegramm Austausch stattfindet.

Ich hoffe mir kann einer oder mehre von euch helfen, damit ich mein Demo Board zulaufen bekomme.

Ich bin zwar Ingenieur habe mein Fachwissen aber eher in der Leistungstechnik und nur grundlegende Programmierkenntnisse, möchte mich aber gerne etwas weiter entwickeln und suche immer wieder kleine Herausforderungen denen ich mich stellen, jetzt gerade ist es KNX und ich finde das Thema sehr interessant und würde es gerne verstehen und auch selber umsetzen können. Daher behalten eure dummen Kommentare für euch, aber ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.


----------



## GLT (18 Juli 2021)

standartmann schrieb:


> Daher behalten eure dummen Kommentare für euch


Bist Du sicher, dass das der richtige Ton ist für seinen 2ten Beitrag u. im Anfangspost seiner Frage?

Die grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise sieht man hier Link

Dies Video Link zeigt verschiedene Anbindungen u. a. auch KNX - da solltest Du für den Einstieg alles finden.


----------

